# Kontakt Video Tutorial: How to Make Release Triggers + FREE Tea Kettle Whistle Kontakt Library



## Dave Hilowitz (Jan 18, 2019)

In this video, I show how to make release triggers in Kontakt. In the process, I create a full-featured Kontakt library out of the whistle from a Chantal tea kettle. Also, there's a link to a FREE tea kettle whistle Kontakt library in the description to the video. You'll have to watch the video to find out what I mean by tea kettle whistle.


----------

